# Billow V2 RTA



## VandaL (12/5/15)

The Billow V2 is about to be released on Friday according to Eciggity, seems they have pretty much perfected the billow from reading the specs. Listened to the community and just made an all round fantastic RTA. I recieved my Billow V1 back in December and still use it pretty much daily. 

We have revamped the Billow v1 with new and improved features; introducing the Billow v2! The glass section now measures 23mm in diameter (we wanted to keep the 5ml e-liquid capacity and made it shorter than the Billow v1), but the base and the top cap of the Billow v2 are still 22mm in diameter allowing it to still sit flush on all of your 22mm mods!

*Features:*


New barrel and groove exterior design with two piece chimney
Rebuild and make adjustments to your wick and coils without dumping out your juice
Deck is designed with cotton grooves for convenient wick placement
No more screws to fill juice or adjust airflow
Adjustable Airflow Ring
Peek Insulator for low sub-ohm durability
Bigger Airflow Hole on the Airflow Ring and Deck
Wide Bore Delrin Base Drip Tip
5ml Capacity


*Includes:*

*1x Billow v2 RTA by EHPRO and Eciggity*

*1x Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip*

*1x Bag of O-Rings, Screws, and Screwdriver*

*
















*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/5/15)

This looks like a really cool RTA.

I will be getting one of these.


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Seems I'll be torn between this and the Goliath V2


----------



## Rafique (12/5/15)

I like the look of the previous below just my 2c.

also by the looks of the airflow seems either the ring is going to be too loose or the tank needs to be loosened abit to adjust the air flow


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/5/15)

Rafique said:


> I like the look of the previous below just my 2c.
> 
> also by the looks of the airflow seems either the ring is going to be too loose or the tank needs to be loosened abit to adjust the air flow



Don't think it will be too loose. That o-ring above the air hole should add resistance to the control ring. Same way the Goblin works and mine does not adjust itself. Could be wrong though and only time will tell.


----------



## Mike (12/5/15)

Damn all these cool RTAs coming out


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (4/6/15)

This RTA rocks, Zero leaks, Great flavor, 5ml, easy to refill, sure its a smaller deck then the V1 but that didn't stop me from putting dual 10 wrap 24g 2.5mm coils in it and ZERO dry hits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/6/15)

@VandaL - Who stocks them? Or did you bring in on your own?


----------



## VandaL (4/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @VandaL - Who stocks them? Or did you bring in on your own?


Brought in 6 from eciggity for $28 each about two weeks ago. I believe Vapecartel will have them in stock soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Brought in 6 from eciggity for $28 each about two weeks ago. I believe Vapecartel will have them in stock soon


You my hero!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Brought in 6 from eciggity for $28 each about two weeks ago. I believe Vapecartel will have them in stock soon


Thank you. Next month my wallet is going to be crying. hahaha


----------

